# Sorry girls



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Another class (Stolen from FB) photo


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

There was one about FIFA.

Something like Forget Females For Another Year.?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad to be the odd one out, I love PC gaming, but give me a woman anytime :thumb:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

What does that mean for me then??! :/


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Similar to Dragons Den really

"You're out"


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Concours CC said:


> Similar to Dragons Den really
> 
> "You're out"


^ harsh, but I love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> What does that mean for me then??! :/


find a grown up man....

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Do they exist cuey?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Concours CC said:


> Do they exist cuey?


ahem....yes of course they do... 

sssshhhh, don't tell her that they don't !!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I mean when Im on mw3!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> I mean when Im on mw3!


I'm guessing your single, right?!?



Only kidding!!!!! :wave:

:argie:

:thumb:


----------

